# Finally a good day at Jim's



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Hit the water about 2 and immediately started catching fish a lot of white trout but ended up catching 2 20"+ specks an Lost one at the net that I'm sure would've went 26". I also almost had a triple I hooked a good trout on my pitch rod then one of my trolling rods go off as I'm trying to get to my net the other trolling rod goes off I throw the trout in the boat get one of the other rods and it's a small 16-17" red as soon as I grab the third rod the line goes slack o well 2 out of 3 aint bad i was just trying to cover a lot of water and show a lot of baits to see what was workin. The bait of the day was a DOA jerk bait that looks like a mullet I can't remember what the exact name of them are


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice good job!


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

south or north of jims? too windy for me at jims today so i headed to black water


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

jdhkingfisher said:


> south or north of jims? too windy for me at jims today so i headed to black water


North most fish were caught about mid ways around the loop


----------



## Ikester (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks...good job. Had pretty good luck up that way Saturday too.


----------

